# Football - go!



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

looks like i was wrong about Peyton going to Tennessee or Arizona, because Arizona said today they were out of the race. Miami is out as well. Flynn will go to Miami since their new head coach is the packers former OC from last season. Arizona still needs to swallow the kolb pill. and personally i think it will be tennesse. he went to college there, it doesnt effect Eli, he gets to play the colts twice, and he wont have to deal with the media storm of Peyton vs Tebow.

Peyton had a **top secret** workout with 49ers. decision expected monday or tuesday, but we will see.

vincent jackson to tampa along with that guard from the saints(i think it was the saints). how do u tampa fans feel about that?

Mario Williams never left Buffalo... Bills fans, are u out there? is mario williams enough?

still waiting to hear the new orleans penalties for the bountys.

cutler and marshall reunited, thoughts?

Randy Moss to the 49ers, wtf?

T.O. still playing for the wranglers in the IFL.


your turn, your thoughts, go!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2012)

we all already know payton is going to denver.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope Peyton goes to the 49ers or the texans as both have the best chance for him to win right away.. Hell the 9ers were in the NFC championship last year.. I'm pissed he ain't coming to Miami but w/e lol we always get a qb based on a few good games he had.. Sae with jay fielder and AJ feeley Hahahaha! Those were pathetic.. I think that trading marshall for 2 3rd rounders was the dumbest shit we've ever done and we've done some stupid ass shit like trade wes welker to the pats... Still SMH at that one! I wasn't 100% that manning would come here but after letting go of marshall that was a guarantee..

Tampa is giving freeman the help he's been needing and the saints should get a worse penalty than the patriots did for spygate... They whooped Kurt Warner's ass pretty much ended his career and they whooped up on farve too.. I remember watching that shit and thinking holy shit the saints ain't playing.. They were tryna kill buddy lol

If moss is motivated you always gotta watch out for that which should free up Crabtree a lil more and give frank gore some more space but that's a big IF cuz moss is known to take plays off.. 
And buffalo need more than Mario Williams.. That's a great addition but he ain't gonna address the problems that offense had.. They started off awesome but after Ryan Fitzpatrick got that big ass contract he started throwing picks left and right and they never got rollin again..

Gnna be an interesting football season that's forsure.. Got my money that the eagles are gonna bounce back now that they don't have that "dream team" label anymore..


----------



## hydro30 (Mar 17, 2012)

Peyton fan regardless where he goes. Always have been and always will be. I think he is Bronco bound. Sorry Tebow, but hey the positive side is you can learn from one of the best to every play the QB position. (if they dont let you go first)


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

hydro30 said:


> Peyton fan regardless where he goes. Always have been and always will be. I think he is Bronco bound. Sorry Tebow, but hey the positive side is you can learn from one of the best to every play the QB position. (if they dont let you go first)


ill still be shocked if he goes to denver. i mean, if u were peyton, why would u even want to go to denver? run first team/coach, media circus with tebow, fan circus with tebow. just seems like more hassle that its worth when he could go to tennesse, his college state, a division rival of the colts, good defense good run game etc etc.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I hope Peyton goes to the 49ers or the texans as both have the best chance for him to win right away.. Hell the 9ers were in the NFC championship last year.. I'm pissed he ain't coming to Miami but w/e lol we always get a qb based on a few good games he had.. Sae with jay fielder and AJ feeley Hahahaha! Those were pathetic.. I think that trading marshall for 2 3rd rounders was the dumbest shit we've ever done and we've done some stupid ass shit like trade wes welker to the pats... Still SMH at that one! I wasn't 100% that manning would come here but after letting go of marshall that was a guarantee..
> 
> Tampa is giving freeman the help he's been needing and the saints should get a worse penalty than the patriots did for spygate... They whooped Kurt Warner's ass pretty much ended his career and they whooped up on farve too.. I remember watching that shit and thinking holy shit the saints ain't playing.. They were tryna kill buddy lol
> 
> ...


way to win a thread 

texans already said they arent interested in peyton, but i agree they are ready to win. but can we really already crown the 49ers as NFC west champs and due to repeat what they did last season? i have questions about the niners still, aside from gore, its a very suspect offense in my opinion. if you're a miami fan, we shouldnt talk about welker, (and u forgot chad pennington, lol). and yea, Marshall for a pack of pop rocks and a HJ was not a good trade for miami.

i REALLY expected freeman's 2011 season to be much better than it turned out to be. i feel like that whole team took a step backwards last season. hopefully they get back on track now. isnt their new HC the former offensive something-or-other from atlanta?

spygate i have mixed feelings on. was it wrong? yes. but also, how shitty is your security personel that they are letting a guy with no credentials to be there, stay an entire work out, with camera gear, while filming. i mean wtf? when does personally accountability come into play? - but the bounties are something else entirely. i mean, i know exactly what you're saying about favre. i remember thinking i had never seen a QB get just straight "beaten up" as badly as that before.

our thoughts on moss are the same. same with super mario in buffalo.



and it will indeed be interesting - eagles really let me down this year, they are one of the teams i like. in alpha, i like the Bears, Eagles, Ravens a lot. speaking of them, really curious to see how Marshall helps to open up things forthe rest of the offense since defenses cant just gameplan for forte now. Eagles, they have no excuses. Ravens, Flacco really needs to take that next step as a QB, and as a AFC North QB. they cant win the SB if they cant beat pittsburgh, and Boldin aint getting any younger.

im real curious to see how Vincent Brown and Robert Meachem do as the WRs in SD though as well. same with Justin Blackmon, where ever he ends up. and call me crazy, but lately, im starting to think RG3 might end up being better than A. Luck in the NFL... am i crazy for that?


----------



## JCashman (Mar 19, 2012)

Well looks like we were wrong. Peyton is going to denver and denver is looking to trade tebow now.

Matt Flynn to seattle

Soooooo, tebow to miami then?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> ill still be shocked if he goes to denver. i mean, if u were peyton, why would u even want to go to denver? run first team/coach, media circus with tebow, fan circus with tebow. just seems like more hassle that its worth when he could go to tennesse, his college state, a division rival of the colts, good defense good run game etc etc.


ahem................


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 19, 2012)

BRONCOS!!!!!!..rw


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 19, 2012)

the eagles are gonna do it this year everybody better watch out


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 19, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> the eagles are gonna do it this year everybody better watch out[/QUOTE
> I will, they show a lot of Eagle's games out here Nfc east in general....rw


----------



## JCashman (Mar 19, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> ahem................


dont ahem me, i admitted i was wrong. just proves revenge doesnt matter to peyton like it does to me 

i was wrong about Flynn to Miami as well.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> dont ahem me, i admitted i was wrong. just proves revenge doesnt matter to peyton like it does to me
> 
> i was wrong about Flynn to Miami as well.[/QUOTE
> Your cool!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 19, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


JCashman said:


> way to win a thread
> 
> texans already said they arent interested in peyton, but i agree they are ready to win. but can we really already crown the 49ers as NFC west champs and due to repeat what they did last season? i have questions about the niners still, aside from gore, its a very suspect offense in my opinion. if you're a miami fan, we shouldnt talk about welker, (and u forgot chad pennington, lol). and yea, Marshall for a pack of pop rocks and a HJ was not a good trade for miami.
> 
> ...


chad Pennington Hahahaha! I wish I could forget that... Lol dude was accurate but had no arm at all.. Ravens specially Ed reed showed that in the playoffs.. I agree with you completely about the niners, I thought that with manning there it would be a different story but he's in Denver now lol I was shocked! I wanna know what he sees over there? Besides a weak division.. 

Thats true what your saying about spygate lol they basically let it happen.. How u ante gonna see somebody with a video camera?! Lol
I'm a huge devin Hester fan and that caused me to like the bears as well. Always been an eagles and ravens fan and I agree about flacco. His inconsistency is frustrating to watch to say the least.. it's like now or never for them and that defense ain't getting any younger either.. The lions are another team that I've been liking the moves they've made in the past few years (after they got Calvin Johnson/Matt Millen left cuz b4 that it was nothing but 1st round WR's for like 4 str8 years lol) 
[/FONT]Blackmon is gonna be a beast! The rams are praying he's there for them at 6 now.. 
I believe that RG3 is going to be a better qb in his first few years but I can see luck being better in the long run.. The colts have wayyyy more problems than just a qb and having manning hid a lot of those problems that surfaced last year.. 

I'm kinda pissed the fins didn't get Flynn.. that came outta left field.. Now there ain't really any good qb's out there.. Alex smith, Vince young or David garrard...... Or trade for tebow...... I think I'd rather throw in the towel, get a good pick next year and hope a good qb comes out...


----------



## JCashman (Mar 31, 2012)

im with you about the colts, and i like your opinion on the RG3 Luck debacle.

personally i think Tebow has every single thing that can not be taught. good leader, good physical specimen, all the intangibles. but he just throws the football like an asshole. we'll see what the jets do with him i guess with sparano as the OC there now.

Dolphins will do something dumb and trade up in the draft to reach for a QB like tannenhill (sp?) they have nothing now. they have the beginnings of a defense, and reggie bush who magically started running up the middle last year. we'll see how long it lasts. but they have nothing else. i cant see them attracting anybody, not even McNabb. i'm with you, throw in the towel and try to get the #1 pick next year, especially since #1 pick wont break the bank any more.

cant wait for the draft. wouldnt be entirely surprised if a team trades up to 3 to get that LT, Kahil i think?


oh and i love brandon lloyd to the patriots. but when are they gonna realize that their offense isnt the problem, they need to fix that damned defense.


----------



## apreminin (Apr 12, 2012)

Go Barcelona!... oh wait, this is american football.... I meant Go Buckeyes! lol


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

apreminin said:


> Go Barcelona!... oh wait, this is american football.... I meant Go Buckeyes! lol


you euro kids and your soccer


----------

